# High prolactin levels and TTC



## StephieB

Hello ladies, 

I have been avoiding posting in the long term trying forum for too long, and alas, I have to get myself out of my state of denial and ask for some much needed advice. 

Me and my lovely husband are not onto month 22 (BAH!) and onto our very first fertility specialist appointment. We were strangely excited for this to come around, and it went really well. Asked lots and lots of questions, I am ready to schedule my HSG in a few weeks and more blood tests to follow. But my problem is, so far, everything has been normal, absolutely as it should be for a young healthy couple. However, I had my day 21 bloods taken at the start of October, and didn't receive the results of these until our fertility appointment on the 15th!

The specialist said I have "...slightly high prolactin levels" and this is what could be causing me to not get pregnant, and this could be caused my a benign tumour on my pituitary gland, or stress. (She passed over the 'tumour' issues far too quickly for my liking!) So I am due to have more blood tests to double check it wasn't a one off. But researching high prolactin levels, has shown that it causes annovulation, irregular periods and mid cycle bleeding, non of which I have. I ovulate each month (according to my clear blue smiley face), my periods are regular and I don't bleed mid cycle. So surely, it can't be increased prolactin? 

The stress would make more sense to me, as a full time teacher I'm not functioning if I'm not stressed, we also had our first BFP during the summer holidays, when the stress levels were lovely and low. However, having said that, I'm still not displaying the typical symptoms of high prolactin levels. :dohh:

So, has anyone else been diagnosed with high prolactin levels? Are there any things I can be doing to lower it, without having to take dopamine antagonists and all sorts of weird and wonderful drugs (As a psychologist, I'm not to keen on the idea of being on anxiolytic drugs, I know too much about them!) I'm having trouble getting used to the fact that I am actually the reason why we are not yet pregnant 

Sorry for the long and drawn out thread, hope I've not bored you too long and thank you in advance for any help or wisdom yo can throw my way :flower:

Steph


----------



## _Nell

The only thing I know about prolactin levels (never had my own tested as 3 Dr.s think it's un-necessary for me!) is that it's really easy to get a flasely elevated result and as such a problem should only be considered to be the case if you have 2 or more elevated results.
Apparently just brushing the nipples by dressing can cause an elevation.

A prolactinoma is associated with very high levels i think not 'slightly elevated'.


----------



## StephieB

Thank you! I never realised how easily the levels can be increased! 

I agree a prolactinoma is highly unlikely with my slightly elevated levels, and as the doctor brushed over it quite nonchalantly. I am currently on a 'de-stress' mission just incase that is affecting it, I am known to be a very highly stressed person so that, to me, would make more sense. 

Thanks for your advice :flower:


----------



## _Nell

Also, genuine high prolactin is usually (not always) associated with some sort of nipple discharge.

If it's stress related I dread to think what mine is....for some reason my GP and all 3 FS I've seen just poo-pooed the idea of me being tested for it.


----------



## StephieB

The doctor did mention that, and I have had about 3 weird nipple discharge instances in the past year or so. (sorry to share that!) only a tiny amount, not enough to make me worry and I did brush it off, it's only now that things are slotting into place. 

The science behind it makes sense for it to be stress related, as stress affects the pituitary gland. I'm just a natural stressor, and now i'm stressing about not stressing :shrug:


----------



## hypnorm

I had elevated prolactin which made me infertile it took 3 yrs before my blood levels showed as being elevated. This was after I had conceived my son with in 6 months.
I was refered for an MRI, and put on medication within 3 months of taking meds i was pregnant with my daughter. If you want to pm me feel free. I was very frightening when they mentioned tumour.


----------



## StephieB

Hypnorm - Thank you for giving me some light at the end of the tunnel! So far we have been TTC for 22 months and no sticky bean, we had a BFP at the end of August but sadly lost it at 6 weeks, which the doctors said could be due to poor implantation because of the prolactin. My husband thinks I'm absolutely crazy that I actually want this to be the problem, because then it can be fixed! Every other avenue is just coming up with nothing, all perfect working order ](*,)

If you don't mind me asking (I know i'm thinking way ahead here, but just in preparation for any possible treatment) which medication did they put you on? I've been reading about the medication and pregnancy and stopping etc... and it's all a little confusing?? Thank you again :flower:


----------



## hypnorm

Hi, I was put on to bromocriptine as it has been tested safe in early pregnancy I believe and is recommended if you are trying for a baby, cabergoline is what they generally use but they haven't tested it for side effects in early pregnancy. I have had a breast discharge for about 6 yrs. my difference was that my periods were all over the shop! Even 70 days cycles..we had all but give up on baby no two as my son was nearing 3 yrs old and we didn't want a huge age gap.

I've just had another blood test which hopefully with be my last and I will no longer need a consultant. I w refered as an emergency. It would be of benefit if you could see and endocrinologist as they will know much more than a regular gp


----------



## LaurenTCanada

I have high prolactin levels which I am currently on medication for.

I am on cabergoline and I did not know cabergoline has not been testing in early pregnancy. Now I am a bit nervous...

I first found out I have high prolactin levels in July. My doctor put me on cabergoline for four weeks and I ovulated in August for the first time in forever. Unfortunately, my levels started to raise again almost immediately after.

I am on cabergoline again for eight weeks this time and I am still actively TTC.

High prolactin levels are annoying. Even taking clomid does not make me ovulate while my levels are high.

And yes, I am kind of freaked out that there is something weird going on with my brain, but I try just to brush it off... what can I do about it?

Let me know what the doc says!


----------



## StephieB

Thank you lovely ladies, I decided to seek a second opinion about my elevated prolactin, as we have been scheduled in to have our second fertility appointment on *MARCH 29H!!! * I knew it was a long wait, but Im not waiting another 3 months to find out if this is the problem as it will be a wasted 3months!

I've asked for my doctor to also order some blood tests for prolactin and microprolactin so we can discuss these earlier, and if this is the case, he is happy to refer me to an endodcrinologist to be dealing with this issue before our next appointment with the FS. :happy dance:

3 months! I am far too impatient for this malarky :dohh:


----------



## hypnorm

I was told if I am actively ttc then bromocriptine is the best option. This was three years ago now.


----------



## LaurenTCanada

Three months is a super long time to wait! I would be so impatient! I even have a super hard time with the two week wait!

That is crazy! Keep actively trying though! Who knows... maybe something will happen while you're waiting!


----------



## OliJuneVia

Hey ladies!

I just came across this posting in my search for answers and as it EXACTLY resembles my issue, I thought I would see if you had any positive results from this, StephieB?

I just got the phone call about the elevated prolactin and we are the same as you in that we have been trying for near-forever, have a perfectly timed cycle, and supposedly ovulate (according to the sticks) every month on CD 14-ish.

I went to the doctor after spotting for a week straight and HEAVILY when I worked out. She believes the elevated prolactine to be the cause and I am scheduled to see her again next week.

She's also sending me out for an ultrasound to make sure there aren't other issues at play, but thinks it's the prolactin that's been our jerk-of-an-infertility-issue.

Did you end up taking any prescriptions? And did you end up with your sticky bean afterwards??

Thank you for any assistance and hopefully this gets back to you somehow after so many years!!!


----------

